# Silver King tank quick mockup



## John (Nov 19, 2016)

Just seeing how it looks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd say it looks pretty damn good!


----------



## bikiba (Nov 19, 2016)

ill take it!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks right at home!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks great...a nice out of the ordinary example that excites me!


----------



## RJWess (Nov 22, 2016)

Never knew they made one with a tank. Very nice!


----------



## John (Nov 22, 2016)

26" tire bike too


----------



## John (Nov 22, 2016)




----------

